#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How can I make my online banking safer?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Online banking is a most easy and convenient way to manage and monitor our bank accounts.It gives us 24 hour access.
But there is a risk of having our money or private information stolen by scammers or hackers.


Do you know how can we safeguard our online banking from scammers and hackers?


Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Online banking is a most easy and convenient way to manage and monitor our bank accounts.It gives us 24 hour access.
> But there is a risk of having our money or private information stolen by scammers or hackers.
> 
> 
> Do you know how can we safeguard our online banking from scammers and hackers?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


*Choose an account with two factor authentication**Create a strong password**Secure your computer and keep it up-to-date*

----------

